# big gun exhaust question.



## dhosey (Aug 29, 2011)

Just put my big gun exhaust on last night... Man the thing sounds like a small block Chevy with headers and flowmasters. I wander if the shop ordered it with the race core instead of the quite core... Anybody else have a big gun with either core .... How much louder than factory is quite core or is there a physical way to tell the difference?


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

I think the quiet core is just an insert that you can take in and out of the tip. Mine came with the spark arrestor and the little core thingy. 

I never used either though. I like to let people know when she's eating.


----------



## dhosey (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't really mind the volume till I start plowing at 6 am this winter... Have you ever put the spark arrestor in the reducer peice( assuming that extra part is a reducer) in to see if it knocked down the volume at all?... I may try that just to see so when the snow starts to fly!


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

No i never tried either the spark arrestor or the reducer piece.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

use the quiet core and spark arrestor to quiet it down some, it is noticeable. Also replace your packing before plowing and you should be fine. The quiet core makes it less "blatty" and is more refined sound, just take out the 4 screws and stick them in. The metal ring is so you can use one or the other, but both make it somewhat more quiet.


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

Here are the instructions to installing the quiet core if you so choose.

"Remove the black end tip and the stainless plate with the short straight piece so all that you have left is the aluminum base plate. Insert the vortex quiet insert so that the piece of tubing with the holes goes into the muffler. next put the spark arrestor screen facing outward (you are not going to need the washer it is only used if you are not running the vortex). Next install the stainless piece and the black tip sandwiching all of it together. Make sure you use red lock tit on the screws. "


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Mine came with the quiet core and spark arrestor, but I never used them. It also leaked a bit of exhaust air when coming out... Had to drill bigger bolt holes to mount it into the exhaust header even more... Needless to say it was a PITA.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

I run the spark arrestor screen only. Ran it with the quiet core and spark arrestor for quite awhile. It is noticeably quieter with both installed, but I've ran it all ways and simply like the way it sounds with just the spark arrestor screen installed.


----------



## roadstarjohn1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

I love the way mine sounds, I have the Vortex insert in but not the spark arrestor. Sounds like a small block and makes everyone turn and look!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah big gun's sound is one of my favorites


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I just run the spark arrestor too. It's a bit more blatty and sounds less "refined" i guess, but the sound level is perfect. With the quiet it wasn't loud enough for me. And big gun is my favorite sounding exhaust for brutes also, would recommend to anybody never had a single problem with it, and haven't changed packing since i got it about 6 months ago and it's just getting bad now.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yea i love my Big Gun, I need to repack it as it is getting loud and raspy now. been under water too many times lol.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah same here i gotta replace my packing in my big gun. Its been to much water and mud to many times but all i put in mine was the screen. If anyone has a big gun header and muffler for sale. filthyredneck is looking for one....


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Anybody repacked a big gun before? Im selling my brute and gotta repack it before sale its pretty bad, Just going to use fiberglass insulation. Do i just remove the bolts/screws around the end of the can and pull the guts out? thanks.


----------



## dhosey (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry for the delyed response (Dang honey do list)... I put the little vortex sleeve (For lack of better terms) and spark areestor in... Did not notice a power difference but did notice a signifigant sound difference. With out it it had that 80's glass pack sound and was quite a bit louder. after installing them it was a deeper sound more like a small block chevy with a set of flow masters.... more refined and not as loud. I really like it now. Thanks for you input guys.


----------

